# 1948 Logan 820 ?



## MGP (May 17, 2016)

I just pickup up a 1948 Logan 820 and was wondering if the side gear cover and top belt cover are the same as  the Logan 200 Model ? Mine are broken and I need to replace them.  Thanks Mike


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 17, 2016)

I have no personal experience but according to the two parts lists:

 The part numbers for the gear box cover ("Change Gear Guard") for both the 820 and 200 in the parts list is "LA-228" so I believe they are the same. 

The top belt cover ("Drive Box Cover") for the 820 would be LA-651 prior to serial number 40115 and LA-651-1 serial number 40115 and later.  The Model 200 parts list has LA-381 and LA-381-1 but I wasn't able to find any mention of serial numbers associated with the 2 different part numbers.  Your guess is as good as mine what the differences are.


----------



## MGP (May 17, 2016)

Thank you would you have the specs for the plunger part number LA-378 for the belt tension? I need to get or make one


----------



## wa5cab (May 17, 2016)

Rich,

If you have a machine readable 820 manual, you may upload it to the appropriate Category in Downloads.


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 17, 2016)

MGP said:


> Thank you would you have the specs for the plunger part number LA-378 for the belt tension? I need to get or make one



4" long,  1/2" diameter with an approximately 1/4" radius on the bottom end.    I don't think the radius is critical at all, anything slightly rounded should work fine.


----------



## MGP (May 17, 2016)

Great Thank you I'm going to get it running before I restore it. I forgot to mention I went to look at a 9" Southbend and to make a long story short it had the same bed wear as the one I have all apart now and I ended up getting this Logan for free. So I will be parting out the 9A. Thanks again Mike


----------

